# Network manager inactive

## 2handband

Finally, I got my desktop environment working. But I have no network access. When I try to start  networkmanager in the terminal it  says networkmanager is already started but inactive. This seems to be the case; my knetworkmanager is detecting the wireless card just fine but isn't displaying the network I know damn well is there (the iPad im typing on now is connected to it). So how do I activate networkmanager?

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

What desktop environment are you using?

----------

## NoUserName

I'm having the exact same issue, I'm using KDE.

----------

## Schnulli

i had the same issues.....

under xfce, gnome and kde to be sure its not only on xfce  :Wink: 

there is a helpfull article on the wiki that will help, does it for me too  :Wink: 

I dont use the gui-network-app, i am using a black windows + keyboard  :Wink: 

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

I suggest you check the output of

```
rfkill list all
```

and check for any blockage.

----------

